
Apple’s MacOS Mojave Adds Dark Mode and Desktop Stacks at WWDC 2018 - deadcoder0904
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-unveils-new-mac-os-mojave-software-at-wwdc/
======
Lio
Personally I’d be happy if it adds shortcuts for Split View.

macOS is the only major desktop environment where you have to take your hands
off the home row to snap a window to the side of the screen.

Plus is would be nice if they could get rid of slow animation every time you
make a window full screen.

~~~
naravara
BetterTouchTool lets you program keyboard commands to do stuff like this.

Though you are correct that it would be nice if this was built into the OS.

~~~
Lio
BetterTouchTool is great but it's a commercial add on you have to pay for.

This illustrates to me that Apple just doesn't get it.

My guess is they probably spent more time on the Split View animations knowing
they could show it off in a keynote than they did considering how people who
actually like keyboards as tool would use it.

It's 2018 and they still don't have a keyboard short cut to open the context
menu so that you can get spelling suggestions without using the mouse.

All their guff about accessibility is just that, guff.

------
hartator
I have an Apple developer account, I want to update right now to Mojave. I
don’t do MacOS apps development. Is it a good idea to run an OS beta or better
wait for the official release this fall?

~~~
teilo
I also have a dev account, but, as a rule, wait until at least the first
public beta, and usually the second. That's probably a few dev betas away at
this point.

~~~
hartator
I've 2 Macs, I might just try on the one I am not really using to try out. It
should be reversible anyway.

------
ocdtrekkie
I wonder if Apple putting their weight behind Dark Mode will lead to more apps
and websites properly including support for it. Windows 10 has supported Dark
Mode for a long time, and I set Dark Mode on any websites that feature it such
as Twitter and now Reddit, but overall, most things I do are still on
irritatingly bright white rectangles.

~~~
hugja
I thought Windows 10 dark mode was only to the metro ui (or what ever it's
called now). So things like Window Explorer (Finder on macOS) are still not
dark themed.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
They're working on Dark Mode support for File Explorer soon:
[https://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-finally-adding-
dark...](https://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-finally-adding-dark-mode-
file-explorer-windows-10)

More and more of Windows 10 is Modern UI-based with each passing release, so
each release includes more and more dark mode support.

